# CASE FAN Question~



## mc_ram (Oct 7, 2006)

the case im planning to get will allow
2x 120mm (front & rear)
1x 90mm (side)
fans.

what do u guys reccomend?
2 exhaust (front & rear) 1 intake (side)
1 exhaust (rear) 2 intake (front & side)
etc etc....

also, exhaust and intake fans, do i jus mount them on backwards to make it an intake fan? or are they completly different types of fans.

one last thing, it says 90mm. will a *92mm* be suitable?


yes im a newbie


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

For starters we would need to know what your cooling (the system specs) to say for sure, but most standard rigs will probably be quite happy running 1 intake on the front, 1 exhaust on the rear, and a side intake, you can always add more at a later date, but if you have something special in there then a couple more fans may be an idea, but we'd need to know, ultimately it isn't an exact science, there are more than just system specs to consider, the case makes a large part of what goes on being needed or not, so get the 3 I said and see what your temps are, then you can decide if you need more or not.

As to the 92mm I wouldn't like to say for sure, maybe someone else may have an idea, 2mm isn't much, but sometimes it's all the difference, if your a bit handy you would be able to sort something out probably, but you will have to judge yourself if you have the space or not, but if the manual states 90mm then TBH it's probably best to go with that for ease of fitting.


----------



## mc_ram (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks, im going to have fans for chipset, cpu and gpu. my system isnt an extreme system so it shuld be ok. thanks 4 help.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

The spacing of the mount holes are probably different from 90mm to 92mm....stick with the 90mm for ease of installation. To change from intake to exhaust, just flip the fan over...you can use a piece of tissue to verify the airflow direction.


----------



## mc_ram (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Just to throw my two cents in here...

I would have an intake fan in the front (blows cool air over your harddrives and into your case). The rear fan should be an exhaust to take the cool air out.

As for the side fan... that is tricky. If it's over the video cards, you should make it an exhaust fan. If it's over the CPU, you have to be careful. If your power supply has at least one exhaust fan (most do) then yuo can make it an intake fan. If your power supply doesn't (or it only has an 80mm exhaust) you'll need to make the side an exhaust also. This is because you need less than 1 ATM pressure inside the case for really effective cooling. Basically, have more mm worth of fan exhausting than intaking. If your really unsure about the side, then just don't put a fan there at all (it will certainly help keep the noise down that way!). That's what I have in my case: 1 120 exhausting in the back, a 120 mm intake in the front, and a 120 on my PSU exhausting with basically just a hole on the side.

Also, for case fans, they are all the same. They have a small arrow on them which tells you which way the air blows through them. Just make sure this arrow points the right way when you mount it for intake or exhaust.

Cheers and feel free to ask any more questions!


----------

